# Light Aircraft Crashing Into Moving Car.



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,
A very close shave for all concerned!






Roger and out.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

The aircraft should not have been that low at the airport boundary - the 'touchdown zone' is 1000'(300m) along the runway - at least at a properly certified ICAO airport  

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hope the 4x4 driver looks both ways when crossing a railroad track. He wouldn't come off so well then. :roll: Also a visit to specsavers, enabling him to read stop signs. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe this sign would have been better

Sign

John


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe this sign would have been better

Sign

John


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Nah

Too small for the pilot to read! :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

As Nicholsong says way too low crossing the threshold, very lucky it was not much worse!


----------

